# Seat/Saddle bags and what's in them



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been the person on the trail with a little mishap, and I've read a few Trip Reports on this forum that suggests that others have, too.

I think we all know, its essential to have a saddle bag with a few essentials.

I have a Detour bag on my HT, as well as my FS, both of which have a multi-tool, tube patch kit, a flash light, a couple band aids, and Off Wipes.






I'll admit that I went "all girlie" on my SS, when I got the new saddle, and bought a complimentary saddle bag (white saddle and zebra print bag) that a guy would never get!
It is a tad smaller than my detour bags but still has room for a multi-tool band aids, and off wipes.






What kind of saddle/seat bag do you use and what's in it?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I only have a small one(have to check brand) that I can squeeze two tubes in. I did get a bigger hydration pack(well bigger space wise, but small hydration wise) that I carry tools, pumps, gps in


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I have some old seat bag from the 90's on my bike.  It's blue and I think it's made by Specialized.  It was my bare essentials kit with a tube, multi-tool, tire levers, a few spare chain links, power link type thing, and a CO2 inflater.  I've realized, however, that the inflater only works for schrader valves and I have presta so I'll need an adapter if I want to use it on my bike.  I've also lost the tire levers that were in there, presumably from riding with it open by accident.   I've been seriously considering removing it because it's kind of ugly and the crap rattling around in it gets annoying sometimes.  Oh yeah, and the chain links and power link are for a 8 speed chain (my old bike) and are useless to me on my current bike. 

I always wear a hydration pack that has a pump and another tube in it (I think there's a set of tire levers in there too), I could move the stuff from the seat bag into it.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I only have a small one(have to check brand) that I can squeeze two tubes in. I did get a bigger hydration pack(well bigger space wise, but small hydration wise) that I carry tools, pumps, gps in


Volklgirl has one of those hydration packs that has a significant back pack feature for tools and such.  I call it her "Mary Poppins" bag, because when we need something she can pull it out.
Full first aid kit, pump, took kit, Food.  I'm tellin ya, its amazing what she pulls out of there.:-o


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

I can get everything in my hydration pack, but when I fill the 70 oz. bladder it does get tough to zip closed. I carry two tubes, a pump, patch kit, couple zip ties, roll of electrical tape, small strip of duct tape, multi-tool, extra chain link, tire levers. keys, wallet, cell phone, snack, GPS and extra GPS batteries. I think that's it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I keep meaning to make up a first aid kit, now that i have the space I guess I have no reason not too. Any suggestion as to what it should include? band aids, alcohol prep pads?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can get everything in my hydration pack, but when I fill the 70 oz. bladder it does get tough to zip closed. I carry two tubes, a pump, patch kit, couple zip ties, roll of electrical tape, small strip of duct tape, multi-tool, extra chain link, tire levers. keys, wallet, cell phone, snack, GPS and extra GPS batteries. I think that's it.



Oh yeah - I carry a few band-aids and bandanna too. I think I might have a self adhering gauze pad too. I've been meaning to put some Advil in there too.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

I forgot to list the first aid kit that I carry in my pack always.  I just got one of those pre-made wilderness type kits.  I think I got it on clearance a few years back at EMS, but they come up on SAC occasionally.  I really need to go through mine a put some fresh supplies as all the medications, ointments, etc have expired and who knows how good the bandages are this point.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I keep meaning to make up a first aid kit, now that i have the space I guess I have no reason not too. Any suggestion as to what it should include? band aids, alcohol prep pads?




duct tape

steve


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't have one, but that zebra and pink shag look nice. 

Brian keeps trying to duff his off on me... I don't want that ugly thing any more than he does.  :lol:  I just carry stuff in my pack... though I haven't a clue what to do with any of it.    I have some kind of bike multi-tool, 2 tubes (_of the proper size_), a small pump, an emergency space blanket, a Larabar, some GU, Cliff Shot Bloks (BTW, the food is sort of always in there but I never seem to eat it... it's a just in case thing), and a bandana.  I keep meaning to add some first aid stuff, duct tape, and my Swiss Army knife, but... I never get around to it.    I should probably add my headlamp, too.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

Check out Kris's first aid kit!
I think she could ra-attach a severed limb with that set up.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yeah. Yup. I have a headlamp too. Mostly a just in case thing as it's not compatible with my helmet. More for if it gets so dark, I can't ride, but could walk out.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't have one, but that zebra and pink shag look nice.
> 
> Brian keeps trying to duff his off on me... I don't want that ugly thing any more than he does.  :lol:  I just carry stuff in my pack... though I haven't a clue what to do with any of it.    I have some kind of bike multi-tool, 2 tubes (_of the proper size_), a small pump, an emergency space blanket, a Larabar, some GU, Cliff Shot Bloks (BTW, the food is sort of always in there but I never seem to eat it... it's a just in case thing), and a bandana.  I keep meaning to add some first aid stuff, duct tape, and my Swiss Army knife, but... I never get around to it.    I should probably add my headlamp, too.



The zebra and pink shag are on sale at Terry Cycles for 14.00.  That's cheap!
You can get a multi tool and patch kit easy enough.
http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?item_no=1798&c=On+Sale


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a great multi-tool.  At least, Brian said it was a good one.  I couldn't imagine patching a tire on the trail (hence why I carry 2 tubes).  Then again, even though I've watched tubes changed a couple times now, I'm not sure I could do it either.    What can I say?  I'm an English major?  :lol:

Hmmmm.... on sale, you say?  :idea:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

My first aid kit is similar to this one, I think:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/AMK0046/Adventure-Medical-Trail-First-Aid-Kit.html


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a great multi-tool.  At least, Brian said it was a good one.  I couldn't imagine patching a tire on the trail (hence why I carry 2 tubes).  Then again, even though I've watched tubes changed a couple times now, I'm not sure I could do it either.    What can I say?  I'm an English major?  :lol:
> 
> Hmmmm.... on sale, you say?  :idea:



Me and Johnny really did make that tube change look pretty difficult the other day, especially when someone give you a 20" tube to put on.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I have a great multi-tool.  At least, Brian said it was a good one.  I couldn't imagine patching a tire on the trail (hence why I carry 2 tubes).  Then again, even though I've watched tubes changed a couple times now, I'm not sure I could do it either.    What can I say?  I'm an English major?  :lol:
> 
> Hmmmm.... on sale, you say?  :idea:



This is a great tutorial which covers how to change the tire and repair a tube:

http://bicycletutor.com/fix-flat-tire/

It makes the assumption you know how to remove the wheels. Here's a tutorial for that:

http://bicycletutor.com/remove-install-wheels/


----------



## Marc (Aug 19, 2008)

Two tubes, C02 inflator with 2 16g catridges, patch kit, road ID bracelet, tire levers.

I add my alien (multi tool) for mtb rides.  On road rides, unless you crash hard, stuff usually doesn't brake, although I'm considering adding a small chain tool to the kit, because I have seen chains brake unexpectedly.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Me and Johnny really did make that tube change look pretty difficult the other day, especially when someone give you a 20" tube to put on.


:lol:  It didn't look right to me before he handed it to you, but I figured, "What the heck do I know about this anyway?" so I didn't say anything.  :lol:

It's not so much that I think it's a difficult task... it's just that until I actually _do_ it, I don't think it's going to sink in.  I get the general idea of it.  I pretty much know the steps.  But I need to actually do it.

I have taken the front wheel off but never the back, so that will be good to know, too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> It's not so much that I think it's a difficult task... it's just that until I actually _do_ it, I don't think it's going to sink in.  I get the general idea of it.  I pretty much know the steps.  But I need to actually do it.



You're not going to hurt anything by practicing on a tire with a good tube.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Just use Brian's tire and wheel to practice on that I am sure is laying in the living room


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just use Brian's tire and wheel to practice on that I am sure is laying in the living room



I did have my wheels on the kitchen table to replace the spokes last night.   I wouldn't dare leave them in the living room though, my kids have an amazing ability to totally destroy things (even more than they already are).


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> This is a great tutorial which covers how to change the tire and repair a tube:
> 
> http://bicycletutor.com/fix-flat-tire/
> 
> ...


Good tutorials!

Brian's wheels are tire-less right now and safely put where the kids can't get them.  Those kids are like little tornadoes...they destroy everything in their paths!    Maybe tonight while Brian is working on his wheel, I'll give it a go on my own tires.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess they get the "destroying everything" from Brian.....


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I guess they get the "destroying everything" from Brian.....



:lol: :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I guess they get the "destroying everything" from Brian.....



Haha... :roll:




:lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> You're not going to hurt anything by practicing on a tire with a good tube.





o3jeff said:


> Just use Brian's tire and wheel to practice on that I am sure is laying in the living room





severine said:


> Good tutorials!
> 
> Brian's wheels are tire-less right now and safely put where the kids can't get them.  Those kids are like little tornadoes...they destroy everything in their paths!    Maybe tonight while Brian is working on his wheel, I'll give it a go on my own tires.





o3jeff said:


> I guess they get the "destroying everything" from Brian.....


THIS is why I love this community!^^^^^^^^^^

All of what they said is true.
Last summer Kris had a ride day with women and their daughters to get acclimated to some easy trail riding and basic "on trail" bike repairs.
She had a couple spare wheels' with different types of set ups, (tubeless, tube with presta and standard).
Our friend Donna had her 11 year old daughter there, and she loved learning this.
Seriously, Carrie, practice on Brians bike all you want.  You have my permission


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

She can practice on my bike all she wants.  There's not really much to screw up and if she does that just means I get new parts.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> She can practice on my bike all she wants.  There's not really much to screw up and if she does that just means I get new parts.


I should practice on my own though since I don't have presta valves (you do, don't you?).  Thanks for the offer... even if it's only because you're hoping to get new stuff out of it.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 19, 2008)

i just added a small chain tool and a few quick links to my tube, mini pump, levers, derailluer hanger, topeak multi tool, clif bar, sport beans, cell phone , old photo license (in case someone needs to identify the body!) with wifes cell written with sharpy ( i do a fair amount of solo rides), camera in the camelback.
this past saturday i pinch flatted at 1.5 mi and the chain snapped at 2.75 - mechanicals suck! especially if your not prepared. i've need everything in there numerous times - except the phot id.....
i have a small leatherman tool around that i want to find and stick in there as well


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

severine said:


> I should practice on my own though since I don't have presta valves (you do, don't you?).



The process doesn't change based on valve type. All you really need to practice is a pump and tire levers.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 19, 2008)

mtb - in camelback - pump, tube, patch kit, multi tool, derailleur hanger, small headlamp, zip ties

road - in small saddle bag - tube, tire levers, mini tool (6), patch kit
in back of jersey - pump, cartridges


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> The process doesn't change based on valve type. All you really need to practice is a pump and tire levers.



That's true, presta just adds two small steps that schrader doesn't.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

*Derailleur hangers*

Question on derailleur hangers. They are specific to each bike, correct? Do they make a generic one just to get you out of the woods?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

Another item I remember I carry - spare SPD cleats.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's true, presta just adds two small steps that schrader doesn't.



Well, yeah - I guess you're right - uncrewing the locknut at the top of the valve to release/fill and there's that other locknut that's screwed around the valve down by the rim, right?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Question on derailleur hangers. They are specific to each bike, correct? Do they make a generic one just to get you out of the woods?



You need the correct one for your bike.  Which reminds me I need to add my spare to my pack.  I got a new one from the LBS because mine was slightly bent, now the slightly bent one is my spare.  I bent it back to mostly straight, it's not perfect, but more than good enough to get me out of the woods if need (that is, if I take it out of my tool box or where ever I put it )


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I got a part number for my deraluer hanger out of my owners manual along with a pic of it, just need to confirm it is the same shape as on the bike before I get one($25)


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Question on derailleur hangers. They are specific to each bike, correct? Do they make a generic one just to get you out of the woods?


That's what the zip ties are for.:wink:




Greg said:


> Another item I remember I carry - spare SPD cleats.


Talk about a mary poppins bag!
You do have everything!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, yeah - I guess you're right - uncrewing the locknut at the top of the valve to release/fill and there's that other locknut that's screwed around the valve down by the rim, right?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes and yes.



I'm so smart.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

A note on the derailer hangers; I've found that the LBS is just as cheap (or cheaper in my case) as places like derailleurhanger.com once you factor in shipping.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Zip ties!  Another thing I keep meaning to add!

I think I'm going to get an under seat bag, just to take a few things out of my pack.

And I always add my license and cell phone when I go out for the ride, just in case.  Camera if I remember, but I don't always remember to take pictures anyway.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

I keep my camera stuffed down my shirt, so its easy to access when I want a quick shot. You may find a sweaty boob print on some of my pics. 

*note to self.  Don't hit the shutter button when taking the camera out.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> That's what the zip ties are for.:wink:


Yeah... I've done that... but having an extra derailleur hanger means you can finish the ride and not have to stumble back to the car. Besides, depending on how you break the hanger it can be a real pain to zip tie it up so it actually works... and then you only have one gear and it keeps shifting around. If I broke my second hanger and had a looong way out I'd probably zip tie the hanger to the frame just so it isn't hanging, pick a single gear for the way out and shorten my chain to that gear.
And, in the summer time it's annoying enough that you broke something and have to stop the ride... add to that the fact that you have a gazzillion mosquitos feeding off your unfortunate static situation - not fun, gotta get moving fast 



Trekchick said:


> You may find a sweaty boob print on some of my pics.


nice


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I keep my camera stuffed down my shirt, so its easy to access when I want a quick shot. You may find a sweaty boob print on some of my pics.
> 
> *note to self.  Don't hit the shutter button when taking the camera out.


:lol:  I'll have to keep that in mind for my camera.  It's a PITA to take it out of the pack so I rarely reach for it.  Which is so unlike me since I normally love taking pictures.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I keep my camera stuffed down my shirt, so its easy to access when I want a quick shot. You may find a sweaty boob print on some of my pics.
> 
> *note to self.  Don't hit the shutter button when taking the camera out.



hmmmm ..camera holder.......another reason reason i wish i had breasts....but then again i'd probably never leave the house!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> hmmmm ..camera holder.......another reason reason i wish i had breasts....but then again i'd probably never leave the house!



:roll:uke:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> And, in the summer time it's annoying enough that you broke something and have to stop the ride... add to that the fact that you have a gazzillion mosquitos feeding off your unfortunate static situation - not fun, gotta get moving fast
> 
> 
> nice


And...........this, is why I have Off Wipes in my saddle bag.

Although I agree with you about temp fixes on the trail.  Thus far, I haven't had much bad luck, but I'm sure my day is coming.


Trekchick said:


> .........
> 
> I have a Detour bag on my HT, as well as my FS, both of which have a multi-tool, tube patch kit, a flash light, a couple band aids, and* Off Wipes*.[/IMG]





severine said:


> :lol:  I'll have to keep that in mind for my camera.  It's a PITA to take it out of the pack so I rarely reach for it.  Which is so unlike me since I normally love taking pictures.


IIRC, my camera pocket is a tad smaller than yours too


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> IIRC, my camera pocket is a tad smaller than yours too


That's right...when you last saw me, I was going cold turkey off of nursing.    Not like that anymore.....sadly.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> And...........this, is why I have Off Wipes in my saddle bag.


Lol, good idea  Nothing worse than having to change a flat in some wetlands!


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The zebra and pink shag are on sale at Terry Cycles for 14.00.  That's cheap!
> You can get a multi tool and patch kit easy enough.
> http://www.terrybicycles.com/detail.html?item_no=1798&c=On+Sale


Did you see all the color options on this site?
http://www.ibikedoyou2.com/category/.accessories.krieg_seat_bags/

Very cool!


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

severine said:


> Did you see all the color options on this site?
> http://www.ibikedoyou2.com/category/.accessories.krieg_seat_bags/
> 
> Very cool!



Fashion statements on a mountain bike? :roll: Come on now ladies.....


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Fashion statements on a mountain bike? :roll: Come on now ladies.....


You mean streamers are a no-no?  


:lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

If Volklgirl can have purple streamers, then we can have a designer saddle bag!!!
neener neener!

Actually, This is a quote from VG on SkiDiva, and I have to say.



> I been taking a lot of crap from a lot of people about those streamers, but here's the thing - they're my reminder that 1)riding is supposed to be fun, even when you're grinding up a hill and suffering on a single speed, 2)even though I ride a black, men's, single speed, I'm still a girl and proud of it, and 3)any women who rides a single speed has pushed up enough hills to earn those streamers! I'm hoping it will catch on and I'll start seeing more women on SSs with streamers!



I'm not gonna challenge to a "throw down" but, I'm guessing that you guys are afraid of getting your butt kicked by a girl on a bike with purple streamers or a girlie saddle bag


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'm not gonna challenge to a "throw down" but, I'm guessing that you guys are afraid of getting your butt kicked by a girl on a bike with purple streamers or a girlie saddle bag



Pfft. Hardly. And I have no shame in admitting that either of you can probably school my skinny ass on a mountain bike. An 8+ MPH average is impressive and that's tough to argue with. Though I think us CT newbs do all right for only being at it a few months.

Enjoy your girly accessories, but be sure you don't get any mud on them. :razz:


----------

